# CYCLONE COASTER TRIBUTE RIDE for Charlie Greyson - THIS SUNDAY January 11th - 10am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 6, 2015)

*RIDE CANCELED due to RAIN* -- and will be RESCHEDULED and posted HERE

The Charlie Greyson TRIBUTE RIDE has been set up by his dear friend Walt Adams for THIS SUNDAY January 11th - where we meet at Walt's newly revamped Flying A Studio located @ 605 E Balboa Blvd - Newport Beach CA 92661- Walt would like people to show up @ 10:00am & we will ride from there a bit later - If you knew Charlie or not the ride is open to everyone who shares the love & the passion of the bicycle & to the people who are the current  caretakers of our vintage American bicycles right now - Charlie loved all bicycles - so lets see what you've got to ride - Please tell a friend & we'll see you SUNDAY January 11th - 

     For those who visited Newport Beach over the years - Chances are you probably saw Charlie riding around on one of his many beautiful bicycles - Charlie had worked @ every bicycle shop in the area over the years in Newport Beach - He was a mentor to many in the hobby & one of the people responsible for the vintage balloon bicycle "strand cruiser" movement that started here in California with the stripped down boardwalk cruisers - When it came to bicycles - Charlie was the man who could do anything with a bicycle from straightening a frame - fork - rim - whatever to fine tuning on a Campy derailer & chances are if you rode a bicycle in Newport Beach along the beach from the 1960's until now - you more than likely spoke or ran into Charlie - a friend - a mentor - a legend who lived modestly in his favorite town - Newport Beach California  

     Charlie lived his life with a real passion for bicycles & the beach life style since he landed himself in Newport Beach as a teenager - Charlie took odd jobs working at the various bike shops in the area, so he quickly became the go to guy in the local cycling community - I like to say, whether its true or not, that the Balloon Tire bicycle craze was born on the beaches of Southern California, and primarily in Newport Beach, and Charlie was a big part of that scene @ all the bicycle shops building up customs that are still around today - He loved all bicycles from his 1930's Shelby Speedline Airflo - to a Cooks Brothers one off build 3 bar 26" strand cruiser he built up with his friends Gary Cook & Jack Witmer & Neon Green Yo Eddy Team Fat Chance mountain bike with only the best top notch components on them - to a custom Indian Tribute Custom boardtrack racer that was his favorite rider on the strand - Charlie lived life how he wanted - He was also in the 60's surf band the Centurians playing surf music on his guitar back in the day which the song " Bullwinkle part II " which was most notably used in Quentin Tarantino movie Pulp Fiction where Charlie & the boys from the Centurians were surprised from a call to ask them to use the music in Pulp Fiction & were there @ the red carpet premeir when it opened - what a blast  ...

     Newport Beach will never be the same - Charlie was a part of the scenery for as long as I have been riding - You are a local legend my friend who will be missed - you made the World a better place Charlie - Godspeed .... Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks, Frank.
 I'm looking forward to it.
 I talked to one of the local riders today, at it turns out, that Charlie built his bike back in 1975, and he's since, logged thousands of miles on it.
 He say's he wouldn't miss the gathering on Sunday, and he'll be bringing the red Schwinn to ride in memory of Charlie.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 7, 2015)

Very cool Marty - a quality build that is still being enjoyed thanks to Charlie ..... Can't wait to see it this Sunday ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2015)

That's great frank. What a nice way to celebrate the life of a dear friend and fellow collector. Right on. Rob.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting Frank looking forward to Sunday. I'm sure Charlie will be there in spirit...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm sure that Charlie will be smiling down on us doing what he enjoyed so much - Riding down the strand in Newport Beach with the with the wind in our hair on a perfect SoCal sunny day - See everyone Sunday - Frank -


----------

